# Bee On Goldenrod



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Trying to figure out how to transfer photos from Photobucket to Beesource Photo Gallery. My first attempt.

http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/?action=view&current=scan0001.jpg


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

OK, so I see how to place the link. Now, how to to get the photo to display directly on this page?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Use the bottom window under the photo on photobucket. It starts with IMG.

Like this...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Iddee. Paste the IMG code? Like this?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

This one refused to show her face. Fun things to do on a cold rainy Sunday.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*cameras?*

Great photos! Nothing like a close up of a honey bee. I'm always interested in what people use for equipment. camera type, lens, flash etc. Is anyone else out there still using 35mm? Maybe I'll start a separate thread.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I'm always interested in what people use for equipment. camera type, lens, flash etc. Is anyone else out there still using 35mm?<

Yeah, me too Berkshire. I am still using 35mm. Been wanting to buy a digital (Nikon D200), but can't justify the expense right now.

My setup...

Nikon N90S, 105mm, 2.8 macro, extension tubes, SB27 flash, hand held, Fuji asa 200 print film, scanned and cropped on home computer.


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Great pictures, Michael!

Those purple asters are so beautiful.

.....and thanks for the specifics about your equipment...


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Is anyone else out there still using 35mm?<

Yeah, me too Berkshire. I am still using 35mm. Been wanting to buy a digital (Nikon D200), but can't justify the expense right now.

My setup...

Nikon N90S, 105mm, 2.8 macro, extension tubes, SB27 flash, hand held, Fuji asa 200 print film, scanned and cropped on home computer.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information Michael. I have all Pentax: SF1 35mm camera, 4.0 macro with 2x rear converter and ring flash. I wish the lens was a 2.8 to let a little more light in while focusing, but it works.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I see your bees are Heinz 51 variety too, Berkshire. Some dark, some light, some in between.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> I see your bees are Heinz 51 variety too, Berkshire. Some dark, some light, some in between.


Mine too....someone once asked what race my bees were and I told them mine had no pedigree....plain honey hoarding mongrels.

Michael, what type of ring flash are you using? I keep looking at the Canon mr-14ex but it's a little pricey. 
I'm using a Canon EOS xti with 18 - 55mm/macro lens. There's no way I could afford to do it any longer with a 35mm.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>Michael, what type of ring flash are you using?<

My flash is a Nikon SB-27. I like it because it sits low on the top of the camers...unlike my old SB-25 that was too high and left the bottom of the closeup subject unilluminated. I'd like to get (make) a flash bracket so I could position the flash up near the front of the lens.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

berkshire bee said:


> I have all Pentax: SF1 35mm camera, 4.0 macro with 2x rear converter and ring flash. I wish the lens was a 2.8 to let a little more light in while focusing, but it works.


Berkshire, what type of ring flash are you using?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

My ring flash is a Pentax model AF080C. I bought it used on ebay and I really like it. I use 4 aa rechargable batterise and they last a long time.


----------

